# Jet Li learned Fnziquán from Ma Xianda



## Xue Sheng (Nov 2, 2011)

Ma Xianda taught F&#257;nziquán to Jet Li... I didn't know that....cool

Fanzi quan and Jet li 

Li Lianjie fanzi quan


----------



## fangjian (Nov 2, 2011)

Yup. You can see Ma XianDa's influence when you watch Li perform it too. Pretty sure that's his favorite one. 

I learned the FanziQuan from a guy named Ma Chao of the Beijing Wushu Team. Fanzi is badass!!!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 2, 2011)

If I understand the concept Fanzi is rapid strikes and lots of them is that correct?


----------



## fangjian (Nov 2, 2011)

Xue Sheng said:


> If I understand the concept Fanzi is rapid strikes and lots of them is that correct?



Definitely. Straight blasts come out like rapid fire. Wing Chun style. The routines are VERY tiring, as you're combining these rapid fire punches with a lot of footwork and 'chasing down' the enemy.


----------



## fangjian (Nov 3, 2011)

[yt]jvn1aYNTRqQ[/yt]


----------



## fangjian (Nov 3, 2011)

[yt]fYqVw52KqxY[/yt]

Was lookin for videos of my teacher Hu JianQiang and stumbled upon this. Go to 4:17 for a FanziQuan peformance by Jet Li.


----------



## fangjian (Nov 3, 2011)

Ok last one I swear. 

[yt]V7YRvrB0gHA[/yt]

I always really liked this performance. It stands out from the rest because, she really captured a sense of *chaos and unpredictability *which suits the FanziQuan well.


----------

